# DT Swiss 240 rear hub maintenance



## tjjm36m3 (Mar 4, 2008)

Anyone enlighten me on how to service the dt swiss 240s for maintenance/cleaning. I heard you just remove the cassette and then pull the hub out? Thanks.


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

It's pretty easy since everything is compression fit and there are no threads to worry about. All you need is a mallet and a bench vice (optional). Yearly is fine or twice a year if they're getting huge miles. Have a look at the pdf below:

http://www.dtswiss.com/getdoc/99a9c909-cc61-4fe4-b472-181391c86013/Manual.aspx

You can use the axle to push out your bearings if they're gritty. If not, leave them in for another year.


----------



## jwp3476 (Jun 22, 2010)

tjjm36m3 said:


> Anyone enlighten me on how to service the dt swiss 240s for maintenance/cleaning. I heard you just remove the cassette and then pull the hub out? Thanks.


You can follow the directions for removing end cap and then the freewheel side to service the star ratchet mechanism but you need special tools to get to the hub bearings - expecially the one on the freewheel side. I would recommend checking with a number of LBS for someone who has the tools if you need to replace the bearings.


----------



## captnamerica (Aug 29, 2011)

Sorry - somewhat off topic - I was looking at the manual however it is confusing how to open the front wheel hub. Can anyone give clear instructions to get to the front hub bearings?


----------



## roadbike_moron (Sep 22, 2007)

Approximately how many miles logged should the 240s be serviced?


----------



## jmess (Aug 24, 2006)

I just did this last week. You may need the axle clamp to get the cap off. I ended up using visegrips with extreme care and too much drama. I ordered a clamp for next time.

Excel Sports: Servicing a DT Freehub body - YouTube


----------



## captnamerica (Aug 29, 2011)

Which vise should I get? 
park tool av-1 or av-4?

Price is very nominal so I wouldn't mind getting the av-4 if it is recommended. 

As for the bearing replacement - some people claim 2-3K miles. Some people say it works like a champ even after 12k miles. I guess a lot depends on weather conditions and how much abuse it takes. When I go cycling, I specificly go on paved bike trails (much smoother and cleaner than regular road with shared car lane) and it takes little abuse (also I barely have to clean/wash my bike). 

But definitely check your bearing if you feel that you have alot of play suddenly or feel lot of drag from the bearings since when you first bought the bike.


----------



## jwp3476 (Jun 22, 2010)

roadbike_moron said:


> Approximately how many miles logged should the 240s be serviced?


I clean and re-lube the star ratchet yearly. It makes it much quieter. I had the bearings replaced after about 30k miles.


----------

